
What is a 'Solutions Architect'? - davidkatz
I used to make fun of my MBA friends for getting hired into positions like 'Success Manager'. Now it seems the joke is on me. Great tech companies are putting out jobs with titles like 'Solutions Architect'. What, may I ask, is a solutions architect? Am I the only one who finds this worrying?
======
ferrantim
The term "solutions" lost all meaning for me about 10 years ago when I was
shopping at Wal-mart for ground turkey. On the back of the package, I noticed
that it was manufactured by Cargill. Their tag line? "Cargill- Meat
Solutions". Jargon hall of fame!

------
byjazz
> Am I the only one who finds this worrying?

I share your impression. It's a concatenation of two buzzwords that hold
unclear meaning. "Solutions" is too vague and associated in my experience with
people who want the product without going to the trouble of exploring the
problem and clearly specifying it. "Architect" is a title often describing
people who stay too far above the reality of implementing the "Solution".

Job ads have a variation of that annoying tendency: javascript ninja, code
rockstar ?

------
Sharma
TLDR: Software Engineer + Salesman + Experienced.

An experienced software engineer who could lead a team and set technical
guidelines/principles for other team members, who could design complex systems
and provide technical solutions for business needs.

A technical resource who could talk to business users(non technical) and can
gather requirements and come up with a Statement of Work for his/her company
b.y presenting companies product or technical capabilities.

------
rhizome
I see it as people who are capable of being a one-man shop if necessary.
Greenfielders with the ability to describe and select between different
technologies and approaches.

------
mingpan
You should ask the specific companies. Some titles don't have accepted
meanings but will mean something to a particular company.

